
The Boston restaurant where robots have replaced the chefs - djrogers
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2018/05/17/will-robots-replace-chefs-at-this-new-boston-restaurant-they-already-have/
======
ItsMe000001
Hey OP, I forgot to tell you:

> he made a joke with the word thesis

In other words, his content doe snot belong here. He should go to reddit or
some other useless "fun" site. And so should anyone defending such BS.

.

By the way, how many accounts do you have on HN?

